# 1964 Paramount Find



## Phattiremike (May 5, 2019)

I picked up a Paramount sign a few months ago, then at Ann Arbor a great neon Paramount sign then yesterday a Paramount... Serial # Y29 on the left drop out, I believe it's a 1964.  Not in my wheel house but for now all 3 pieces displayed together should make for sweet wall art!   This is an all chrome bicycle no dents or cracks visible tires aired up, Campagnolo components needs a detailing and I'll be careful around what remains of decals.  I got  a receipt w/ the bike but the serial #'s don't jive?  How does this one look in terms of it's originality, an idea of value if you don't mind, (e-bay prices are all over the board).  Once I dust it off and hang it up w/ the sign and neon I'll add the pictures.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Eric Amlie (May 5, 2019)

Nice find!
Brake levers appear to be newer.
You don't give a good view of the crankset, but appears to be 144 bcd instead of the correct 151 bcd for pre '68.
Color me green with envy!


----------



## Jeff54 (May 5, 2019)

IDK what years for the campy components but, isn't that Reynolds 531 decal around 1980?


----------



## Jeff54 (May 5, 2019)

The 'Paramount' decal is {looks like, I meant} about  1974, and the Reynolds 531 decal, "TI Reynolds" was a merge with TI in 1977.
I been kinda tinking the red pin stripe looks a little sloppy, so, if that's a 60's, somebody been messin wit ebery-tink. ,


----------



## Phattiremike (May 5, 2019)

I’ll get more picture posted Eric.

I think the serial # dates it to 1964, who’s the expert???


----------



## Jeff54 (May 5, 2019)

Waterford: https://waterfordbikes.com/w/culture/paramount/paramount-dating/


----------



## juvela (May 6, 2019)

------

Agree with others concerning the temporal discrepancies of chainset and fork blade transfers.

Also, both QR skewers have been cadged together from bits.  The rear employs the cam housing from Nuovo Tipo paired with a nut on the other end from Atom.  The front skewer looks to have a nut from Gnutti or other maker.

If hubs are taken to be original to bicycle a specific date will be marked on the inner face of their axle locknuts.  Would expect a marking of "63".





One thing you might wish to check is the bottom bracket cups.  There was one year in the early 1960's when Campag Record bottom bracket fittings used 3/16" ball instead of the more familiar 1/4".  Parts are clearly marked either way.

The machine's Campagnolo Record model rear mech launched December 1963 so that fits in with the nominal dating.

Cycle's Weinmann Vainqueur 999 brake calipers are too late for a 1964 date.  Here is the manufacturer's parts drawing for the Vainqueur 999 of 1964 -











Too bad the Cinelli stem lacks the metal emblem.  Its presence would likely double or treble to stem's value.

A wonderful find in any event.

As ever in these matters, will look forward to the observations of our most august @Metacortex .   

-----


----------



## HARPO (May 7, 2019)

Great acquisition, you lucky dog!!!


----------



## Phattiremike (May 7, 2019)

HARPO said:


> Great acquisition, you lucky dog!!!



Thank you!


----------

